# Old school power distribution STILL in service!



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

OSSElectric said:


> w upNot too sure what the are flash category is on this thing, but it was too cool not to take some pictures of. This is from a job I was on about 4 years ago in Charlotte, NC. Building was 100+ years old, and it was back when the electricians built their own equipment evidently.. Who needs a UL listing anyway?


:thumbup:


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Very cool pics


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

this was made when people used there common sense.that wouldn't work now though.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## MIGMONKEY (Oct 10, 2015)

"New Passenger Elevator" gave me a chuckle.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

circuitman1 said:


> this was made when people used there common sense.that wouldn't work now though.:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


And NOTHING made in the last 30-40 years or so will even last as long as this old school stuff does. :whistling2:


----------



## drewtarango (Oct 23, 2015)

Awesome pics.
Thanks for sharing.


----------

